# what kinda helmet are you using question



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

what kind of helmets are you guys using? *this is not meant to be a helmet debate*

having just been talked into wearing a helmet to commute with by my wife I've gone with the TSG Stuntman skate helmet http://ridetsg.com/product_info.php?info=p75047157_evolution-graphic-design-stuntman.html

I may have to go with a different helmet for warm weather - what are you guys using? - skate helmets, BMX helmets, traditional cycling helmets - saw a guy last week with a full face mtb helmet...


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

Traditional cycling helmet- Bell Sweep R. Picked up on clearance from Performance. Bell are about the only helmets that fit my fat head. I like it though.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

I have a Bell something or other road helmet. It was on sale at Performance a couple of years ago.


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

Bell Slant traditional cycling helmet. $55. Very adjustable to fit a hat under for winter, comes with a visor for rainy days, and does the job. I crashed one earlier this year and went back for another. I can't see paying over $100 for the new top end cycling helmets when the midrange ones have all the trickledown technology from the top end helmets of a couple of seasons ago. YMMV.

singlecross


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I just buy whatever MTB helmet is on sale when I am needing a new one-pretty much the same thing we do with all our cycling clothing.

I love visors for their usefulness hence the MTB helmets. We add helmet covers when it is raining or really cold.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Cycling helmets*

I'm not sure what a "traditional" cycling helmet is, but I suspect you'll find that about 99% of people on this board wear a helmet that's designed and marketed specifically for cycling. The light weight, venting, and a shape that works with cycling posture are the functional reasons, and there's a style issue, too. I look for a midpriced helmet that fits my head comfortably, and whose looks I can stand. And I look for closeouts on last year's models, to save $. At the moment I wear a Giro Eclipse -- list price about $80, on sale for $55 when I got it.

Fit is the big thing, and different helmet lines fit different heads (there seem to be "Giro" heads that are different than "Bell" heads, though Bell owns both lines now). It's easier to get a good fit now, with the adjustment systems that tighten around the back of the head (Giro calls theirs the "Roc-Loc").

Go to the LBS and try some on. Go in the winter or early spring when last year's stuff is on sale.


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

I gotta bunch of traditional cycling helmets (Cat Eye being my pesonal favourite) - the reason I use a BMX helmet for commuting is so I don't have to look after it, it can be thrown around, suffer repeated impacts, get locked to my bike, covered in reflective tape and generally treated like a PoS - also I think the skate/BMX helmet is a pretty stylish look

also less venting makes it warmer in winter

but it appears I am alone in my tastes...


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

That helmet looks like overkill, especially for the cycling adventures you have posted here. I think if you try a more traditional bike helmut, you will not be as annoyed by it. the higher the cost, the lighter the helmut. I have a $30 Bell MTB helmut, and sometimes have to check if I remembered to put it on. You can get skull caps that fit underneath, that you hardly even notice, and it is much cooler that that 1 will be in the summer.

Sledge


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

yes - for my non-commuting rides I generally ride without a helmet

I always wear a helmet when I mtb and now, at wife's request, when I commute...


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

Bell Solar MTB helmet here. $30 at the LBS, and it's very comfy and stable on my head. I got a couple more at $20 each off Nashbar a few months ago for my kids. Now the kids have comfy helmets too, and it's not the end of the world when they get banged around in school lockers, etc.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*I'm slightly confused*



M.J. said:


> I gotta bunch of traditional cycling helmets (Cat Eye being my pesonal favourite) - the reason I use a BMX helmet for commuting is so I don't have to look after it, it can be thrown around, suffer repeated impacts, get locked to my bike, covered in reflective tape and generally treated like a PoS - also I think the skate/BMX helmet is a pretty stylish look
> 
> also less venting makes it warmer in winter
> 
> but it appears I am alone in my tastes...


You say you wear the skate helmet for commuting, rarely wear a helmet for non-commuting rides, but always wear a helmet for mtb, and you have "a bunch of traditional cycling helmets." So that "bunch" of helmets are used on your mtb rides only?

If you like the skate helmet, wear it. When it gets too warm, pick one from your "bunch."

I never heard of a Cat Eye helmet, BTW.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

https://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=87989&highlight=snell+specialized


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

I use a Bell mtb helmet. Can't remember which model. I also have a Bell Metro (or is it a Citi? I can't remember) that's a little bit tougher than the regular helmet. It's a bit more vented than a BMX helmet, and doesn't drop down as far in the back. I prefer it over a BMX helmet for the weight, and the slightly reduced shape.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

M.J. said:


> I gotta bunch of traditional cycling helmets (Cat Eye being my pesonal favourite) - the reason I use a BMX helmet for commuting is so I don't have to look after it, it can be thrown around, suffer repeated impacts, get locked to my bike, covered in reflective tape and generally treated like a PoS - also I think the skate/BMX helmet is a pretty stylish look
> 
> also less venting makes it warmer in winter
> 
> but it appears I am alone in my tastes...


hi vis yellow bell faction with a few stripes of reflective tape is my weapon of choice for commuting.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

mine's blue.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

At the shop I work at we have made a few observations about the helmets we offer. As stated above Bell owns Giro, Ironically Bell is the most oval helmet we carry, Giro the roundest. We also carry Trek and Specialized which fall somewhere in between. 

You should go to your LBS and try some different brands on and determine your head shape. You will realize pretty quickly which brand has the best comfort for you.

Good luck - and try to wear a helmett every time you ride.


----------



## flankwood (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm glad to hear your wife talked you into a helmet. I hopped a small hump one time and my back end came up and my front tire washed out. in a flash my head slammed into the dirt and I skinned up my hip, knee, forearm (gotta huge sacr from that). My helmet cracket and I had a headache for a while. My head would have split open if I didn't have one. I also find it funny that some people think the streets are safe. Most people do not wear helmets on the road. I always tell people; I haven't fallen often on the street but when I did, it was serious. Its like mountain biking but the pavement doesn't move and curbs are tricky. But you are already convinced so good. I ride with my MTB helmet and it is good for any riding. Its a $100 MET but it is a medium and I need a large. I can't wear a cap under it so I use a waterproof helmet cover an Gore ear warmers. If my helmet was big enough, I would wear the Gore ear/head cover. But only on really cold days. I like using my MTB helmet becuase it has good ventilation in the summer and my helmet cover works in the winter. The head keeps itself warm so you don't need a warm cap unless its really under freezing. The Met has a visor I can attach on rainy at bright sunny days too. I actually broke the nub in the middle of the visor so I can flip the visor up while climbing hills in the summer. It helps with vision sometimes. But that's another story. Just get a MTB helmet and you'll be good. All other helmets will be too hot in the summer so why buy more than one?


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I use a Bell Metropolis for bike commuting. I bought it because it has a strap on the rear where you can attach a tail-light. Very nice feature. I get comments about it all the time; apparently it is very visible. 

Apparently Bell designed this helmet with a lot of optional features for commuters, which I wasn't aware of until I did a search. They make an integrated mirror, rain cover, winter cover, and tail-light that are available for more money from Bell. Most of this stuff seems unnecessary to me, although the rear view mirror is nice if you don't mind using a visor (which I don't like).

http://www.thebellstore.com/Other/bellbicycle/Metropolis.html

Bell also makes a similar helmet called the Citi, which is less expensive.


----------



## hankbrandenburg (Aug 3, 2007)

Bell metro - currently with winter kit installed


----------



## thebadger (Jul 27, 2002)

Giro Atmos


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

Specialized Decibel - White...it matches the bike (aka vanity, thy name is Scot_Gore)


----------



## phazer (Oct 5, 2005)

Fox flux


----------



## Qstick333 (Jul 21, 2004)

LAS - nohting special - got it on sale at the LBS.....


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

If you're wearing a skate helmet, check out how it's built- if it's a plastic shell with stuck-in, somewhat soft foam padding, then it's not made for high speed crashes. It's made to absorb some of the energy of an impact if you fall. 
A traditional bike helmet is harder, and is made to dissipate the energy of an impact by crushing/breaking of the hard foam that it's made out of. 

A skate helmet is definitely better than nothing (glad to hear you're wearing one now!), but if you're going over ~15mph or if you're hit by something going faster, then it won't provide the same protection to your noggin as a normal bike helmet.


----------



## dingster1 (Jul 2, 2006)

Bell something I bought at <gasp of horror> Walmart


----------



## SimianSpeedster (Mar 13, 2008)

*Giro Hex*

A Giro Hex, They list at 80 some bucks but you can always find em cheaper at nashbar
http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?...oretype=&estoreid=&pagename=Show All Products 
Bought it for MTB and 'cause Its got massive vents and my head was getting waay overheated with my mane of hair. 
Visors are a must for me


----------



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

M.J. said:


> I gotta bunch of traditional cycling helmets (Cat Eye being my pesonal favourite) - the reason I use a BMX helmet for commuting is so I don't have to look after it, it can be thrown around, suffer repeated impacts, get locked to my bike, covered in reflective tape and generally treated like a PoS - also I think the skate/BMX helmet is a pretty stylish look
> 
> also less venting makes it warmer in winter
> 
> but it appears I am alone in my tastes...


actually, of all my friends who ride in the city regularly and wear helmets, i'm the only one who doesn't wear a bmx helmet. they can look cool on some people... i got a big melon though, and those just makes it look bigger.


----------



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

M.J. said:


> I gotta bunch of traditional cycling helmets (Cat Eye being my pesonal favourite) - the reason I use a BMX helmet for commuting is so I don't have to look after it, it can be thrown around, suffer repeated impacts, get locked to my bike, covered in reflective tape and generally treated like a PoS - also I think the skate/BMX helmet is a pretty stylish look
> 
> also less venting makes it warmer in winter
> 
> but it appears I am alone in my tastes...



did you mean catlike? if so where did you get it? i thought they lost their marketing deal in the US or some such... they are really neat looking in my opinion..


----------



## KenS (Jan 28, 2004)

*just bought a snowboarding helmet*



M.J. said:


> I gotta bunch of traditional cycling helmets (Cat Eye being my pesonal favourite) - the reason I use a BMX helmet for commuting is so I don't have to look after it, it can be thrown around, suffer repeated impacts, get locked to my bike, covered in reflective tape and generally treated like a PoS - also I think the skate/BMX helmet is a pretty stylish look
> 
> also less venting makes it warmer in winter
> 
> but it appears I am alone in my tastes...


I been using a Bell Sweep R that I got on sale. I just bought a snowboarding helmet from SAC for cheep cheep cheep. It looked to me like a skate helmet with a removable/washable liner. I am going to try it for winter commuting. 

Also it has a clip on the back that will be easy to attach a blinkie. Anyone know what that clip is supposed to be used for?


----------

